# This Iranian thing...



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone else find their actions rather suspicious???? Especially the way they backed down so easily? 

After shouting death to America, promising untold devastation on our soil, and threatening to assassinate the President...…..and all they end up doing it firing some lower level missiles at empty military bases because they had already told US what they were doing. Several of the missiles were either duds or went off course (I'm guessing one hit the plane) and all of it was like a bunch of amateurs that I would have expected more from North Korea than Iran. I mean even Kim could have done better. And I have no doubt they have bigger, better weaponry than was used. 

Iran has been at this for years and well experienced in war & terrorism to what seems to me to bungle it up, then keep bowing & apologizing??? What the hell happened??? These are people that to die defending their ideals is a life goal, so they can have their 72 virgins so it wasn't the fear of US nukes or all out war. 


I just think somethings not quite right here......anyone else?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anyone else find their actions rather suspicious???? Especially the way they backed down so easily?
> 
> After shouting death to America, promising untold devastation on our soil, and threatening to assassinate the President...&#8230;..and all they end up doing it firing some lower level missiles at empty military bases because they had already told US what they were doing. Several of the missiles were either duds or went off course (I'm guessing one hit the plane) and all of it was like a bunch of amateurs that I would have expected more from North Korea than Iran. I mean even Kim could have done better. And I have no doubt they have bigger, better weaponry than was used.
> 
> ...


It could just be that the strong response to the embassy attack was unexpected and threw them off their game, so the response was a knee jerk thing. Then calmer heads prevailed. The earthquakes, though. So weird.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think they are done yet...just getting their ducks in a row.

Don't forget, the two guys that were responsible for all this terror planning were vaporized. It would be like killing Eisenhower and Montgomery a month before D-Day was to start.

Every single one of the next-in-line terror leaders knows that they will have a cross-hair on their head....24/7/365.

They need time to re-evaluate and adjust.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anyone else find their actions rather suspicious???? Especially the way they backed down so easily?
> 
> After shouting death to America, promising untold devastation on our soil, and threatening to assassinate the President...&#8230;..and all they end up doing it firing some lower level missiles at empty military bases because they had already told US what they were doing. Several of the missiles were either duds or went off course (I'm guessing one hit the plane) and all of it was like a bunch of amateurs that I would have expected more from North Korea than Iran. I mean even Kim could have done better. And I have no doubt they have bigger, better weaponry than was used.
> 
> ...


You have to understand Iran has exactly what the Democrats are trying to create here. They have the powerful and then they have the people. The powerful aren't going to blow themselves up for 72 virgins. No no, they can just buy their 72 virgins here and still be alive. The people (including military minions) are more than happy to blow themselves up in the name of allah because they are stupid.

This whole show was to excite their people and keep them thinking the leaders are mighty warriors. The powerful can say whatever they want and the people will believe them because they have no other way of knowing any different. They don't get unfiltered TV or internet so whatever the Iranian leaders tell them is what they believe. The leaders on the other had know if they step too far out of line we will wipe them from the face of the earth (like we did the General who seemed to forget we could do that).


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the two extremely divergent accounts of the damage done by the 15 ?? missiles, . . . it is hard to tell exactly where it all stands.

OTOH, . . . no patriot intercepts were used, . . . which means they did not feel they were enough of a threat to waste that expensive toy knocking it down.

BUT, . . . buildings were demolished, . . . choppers destroyed, . . . runways bombed, . . . and one estimate was that the smallest payload was a 1000 pounder.

THEN, . . . the Ukranian jet that seemed to be downed by one of their anti-aircraft outfits trying to shoot down another American drone.

I guess the only thing we know for sure is the general got all bent out of shape and blew up.

For now, . . . I think most people allow that Iran shot a few missiles to assuage their "fever" and will go back to subterfuge for now.

Just keep your swivel on, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I don't think they are done yet...just getting their ducks in a row.
> 
> Don't forget, the two guys that were responsible for all this terror planning were vaporized. It would be like killing Eisenhower and Montgomery a month before D-Day was to start.
> 
> ...


They just attacked again.

"A rocket has this evening landed near a military base in Iraq housing US troops, just days after 22 ballistic missiles were launched by Iran at American air bases in the country."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...i-base-housing-U-S-troops-police-sources.html


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It was not from Iran. Iranian supported militants are in possession of a lot of rockets in Iraq and they will use them to stir the pot and help the democrats unseat Trump in Nov. With China, Iran and probably Russia working against Trump in 2020 he has a tough road ahead,



MountainGirl said:


> They just attacked again.
> 
> "A rocket has this evening landed near a military base in Iraq housing US troops, just days after 22 ballistic missiles were launched by Iran at American air bases in the country."
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...i-base-housing-U-S-troops-police-sources.html


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I could just be that the strong response to the embassy attack was unexpected and threw them off their game, so the response was a knee jerk thing. Then calmer heads prevailed. The earthquakes, though. So weird.


I've been thinking those earthquakes are from underground testing.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Found this, though I don't usually follow or put much stock in this source...&#8230;.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...oleimani-was-betrayed-by-fellow-irgc-members/


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've been thinking those earthquakes are from underground testing.


I don't think you're wrong. I just don't know what to think. There are literally no news sources that I trust.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Found this, though I don't usually follow or put much stock in this source...&#8230;.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...oleimani-was-betrayed-by-fellow-irgc-members/


I used to trust Jim Hoft, but I feel like if he hasn't gone off the deep end, he's teetering on the end of the diving board.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anyone else find their actions rather suspicious???? Especially the way they backed down so easily?
> 
> After shouting death to America, promising untold devastation on our soil, and threatening to assassinate the President...&#8230;..and all they end up doing it firing some lower level missiles at empty military bases because they had already told US what they were doing. Several of the missiles were either duds or went off course (I'm guessing one hit the plane) and all of it was like a bunch of amateurs that I would have expected more from North Korea than Iran. I mean even Kim could have done better. And I have no doubt they have bigger, better weaponry than was used.
> 
> ...


I have NO idea how the muslim mind works, or even IF it works. If you do, God bless ya; please give us your insights. All I can judge this situation by is: they shot some rockets and killed an American and injured some others. We shot back and killed some of their low level operatives. They stormed our embassy. We killed their terrorist commander. They shot back and blew up nothing.

What does it mean? I have no idea. After Trump's speech yesterday, the ball is in their court. So let's see where it goes from here. But as of right now, (read the time on this post because it may change by the time I wake tomorrow), I am not too worried about Iran starting WW3 with us. (Hell, even the Russians have turned against them. The only folks in the entire world standing up for them are American democrats.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Consider what I said in this thread:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/119123-ww-iii-here-we-go-9.html

We're getting similar threads and I don't see the need to repeat.


----------



## ElanorRolson (Jan 9, 2020)

The US killed the serving military head. First of all, we need to understand, the man which has been killed has worked with US military officials against ISIS and many terrorist organizations. He wasn't the chief of a terrorist organization, he belonged to the Iranian military so their aggression is fair. However, I am feeling bad for Ukrain plane which hit by Iranian missiles. I think they are not testing any nuke. The people who can hit a plane and empty military bases don't have such skills. Be calm and avoid to trigger the world war.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> There are literally no news sources that I trust.


I agree


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Iran is not done by a long shot. We shocked them out of their comfort zone. They aren't prepared to go toe to toe, thus, their response. They will stay the course, they will fight their war on their terms on their time table. (Asymmetric)


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Them telling us to get out of the way before the botched missile strikes, then bowing out just seems too easy. And I'm a firm believer in "Never, ever underestimate the enemy", whoever that may be


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with what @Inor wrote.

Theese islamists are pure unadulterated evil and hate us. They want us gone. Like democraps in the US, borders mean nothing to islamists. It doesn't matter that your globe says its Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Israel, Jordon, the entire continent of Africa et al,; these islamists think its THEIR land and want the infidel out.

But wait! There's more!...

They now think that Sweden, Norway, Germany, England, France, Dearborn, MI, Minneapolis, MN, Washington, DC etc are theirs too. Coming to a city near you unless something changes....

Class, one more time;

islam is not a religion, it is a geo political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups. Group1 wants to kill or enslave infidels, Group 2 funds Group 1.

Get it?

Got it!

Good!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Make no mistake, they won't stop until their dead. We may have to oblige. :devil:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stowlin said:


> It was not from Iran. Iranian supported militants are in possession of a lot of rockets in Iraq and they will use them to stir the pot and help the democrats unseat Trump in Nov. With China, Iran and probably Russia working against Trump in 2020 he has a tough road ahead,


I know this latest attack was not from Iran.

Didn't Trump say that the US would consider all proxy attacks as if it were? If he waits for more 'big rocket attacks from Tehran" before responding... there will be no end to this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I know this latest attack was not from Iran.
> 
> Didn't Trump say that the US would consider all proxy attacks as if it were? If he waits for more 'big rocket attacks from Tehran" before responding... there will be no end to this.


I thought he said...*if any Americans were harmed*.

*I think* I have a grasp on his thinking. He will keep a tally of all the damage done and then, if a strike results in one American death, he will unleash controlled hell.

Take out a barracks of 30 G.I's and he will level major infrastructures.....and collateral damage be damned.

That's my opinion of what he's thinking.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I thought he said...*if any Americans were harmed*.
> 
> *I think* I have a grasp on his thinking. He will keep a tally of all the damage done and then, if a strike results in one American death, he will unleash controlled hell.
> 
> ...


His words walked-back into the "killed or harmed" point. I recall thinking oh, that's sure watered down from his first statement regarding any attacks on US interests & facilities, includung harm to our personnel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Personally, I'm going to trust him on his actions.

Lots of moving and intricate parts to this thing called the Middle East.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Personally, I'm going to trust him on his actions.
> 
> Lots of moving and intricate parts to this thing called the Middle East.


I trust him, too. It's their long embedded methodology of pud rockets chipping away that shouldn't be ignored, imo.
Zero tolerance.

LOL Good thing I'm not in charge, it would be over by now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Carter should have done the right thing, made Iran glassed sand


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I trust him, too. It's their long embedded methodology of pud rockets chipping away that shouldn't be ignored, imo.
> Zero tolerance.
> 
> LOL Good thing I'm not in charge, it would be over by now.


I think that's part of his plan when he does have to attack.

He can show a long list of attacks (non-lethal) where he showed restraint, ie; not wanting to escalate things. And then if one becomes lethal, he can go in and justifiably wreak havoc.

he did that with the drone they took down...that it was just a material item and can be replaced. Pretty much the world applauded him for his restraint.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ElanorRolson said:


> The US killed the serving military head. First of all, we need to understand, the man which has been killed has worked with US military officials against ISIS and many terrorist organizations. He wasn't the chief of a terrorist organization, he belonged to the Iranian military so their aggression is fair. However, I am feeling bad for Ukrain plane which hit by Iranian missiles. I think they are not testing any nuke. The people who can hit a plane and empty military bases don't have such skills. Be calm and avoid to trigger the world war.


Are you getting your info from CNN? He orchestrated many terrorist plots and bragged about killing Americans. He was banned from leaving Iran because of his terrorist ties and chose to thumb his nose at us because he thought he was untouchable. The smoldering hole in the ground that is now his grave is too good for him.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I think that's part of his plan when he does have to attack.
> 
> He can show a long list of attacks (non-lethal) where he showed restraint, ie; not wanting to escalate things. And then if one becomes lethal, he can go in and justifiably wreak havoc.
> 
> he did that with the drone they took down...that it was just a material item and can be replaced. Pretty much the world applauded him for his restraint.


 So then he's playing to his audience, rather than doing what needs to be done. Great.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> So then he's playing to his audience, rather than doing what needs to be done. Great.


Really?

I think eradicating Iran because they bombed some buildings is.....asinine, to be quite honest.

If someone TP's your house, do you shoot them?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Robie said:


> Really?
> 
> I think eradicating Iran because they bombed some buildings is.....asinine, to be quite honest.
> 
> If someone TP's your house, do you shoot them?


If they are shouting "death to your house", while TP'ing it, yes.. Shoot them. 
I will never be lenient to anyone who openly WANTS TO KILL ME.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Deebo said:


> If they are shouting "death to your house", while TP'ing it, yes.. Shoot them.
> I will never be lenient to anyone who openly WANTS TO KILL ME.


You would have the rest of your life with "a new friend", 3 hots and a cot, to think about that decision.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Really?
> 
> I think eradicating Iran because they bombed some buildings is.....asinine, to be quite honest.
> 
> * If someone TP's your house, do you shoot them?*


IF they had been warned ahead of time, that that is what would happen, that they would be shot for doing it, then yes, of course. And not because of the nominal action they took - it's because they need to understand that we mean what we say, and that their choices have consequences.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> I will never be lenient to anyone who openly WANTS TO KILL ME.


Well, that's the same policy my wife and I have, I just never thought there would be gunfire concerns near the magazine rack at Barnes & Noble. Let that sink in. My circle carries pretty much 24/7, and we're probably going to buy a $5.95 knife magazine.

There was a manager replacement at our favorite bookstore. I talked to the new guy, and asked him if there were going to be rule changes. He shook his head and stunned me when he said, "_Nope, no rule changes. You can still carry here..._"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> IF they had been warned ahead of time, that that is what would happen, that they would be shot for doing it, then yes, of course. And not because of the nominal action they took - it's because they need to understand that we mean what we say, and that their choices have consequences.


Unless they are carrying a gun in one hand a roll of TP in the other.....

You would have the rest of your life with "a new friend", 3 hots and a cot, to think about that decision.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Unless they are carrying a gun in one hand a roll of TP in the other.....
> 
> You would have the rest of your life with "a new friend", 3 hots and a cot, to think about that decision.


 Except that we're not talking about me, toilet paper, or what may or may not happen up here on this remote mountain.

Your analogy was meant to reference the situation in Iraq, my use of your analogy was to reinforce the idea of meaning what we say, and being believed through the carrying out our words.
Let them know the consequences, whether big or small, of their choices, whether big or small - and then carry through. 
This game of chicken needs to end.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> This game of chicken needs to end.


Well, girl, I'm hoping his banter was meant to be peaceful, perhaps funny, and then enlightening. Seems that a few members here got up on the wrong side of the bed recently. Then again, I personally looked at the gray day outside and I could understand the angst.

However, if you think about it, yes, there's always a turd in the punchbowl. A moderator will warn him or ban him. But for the other 99% of us, this is a helpful forum, and there are lots of repeat members. I picked up a hater today, my guess is someone scratched his new car...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Except that we're not talking about me, toilet paper, or what may or may not happen up here on this remote mountain.
> 
> Your analogy was meant to reference the situation in Iraq, my use of your analogy was to reinforce the idea of meaning what we say, and being believed through the carrying out our words.
> Let them know the consequences of their choices, whether big or small - and then carry through.
> This game of chicken needs to end.


If you seriously don't think Iran has been sent a message with the vaporizing of his two top terrorist chaps....I dunno.

Like I said....if we go in and turn their country into sand because they blew up a barracks with no one hurt....even our closest, closest allies would turn on us.

As much as anyone thinks America could make it on their own because we have the biggest guns...is sadly mistaken.

We have to live on this planet with a bunch of different people who don't necessarily think the USA is all that great. Maybe...vaporize them also.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Well, girl, I'm hoping his banter was meant to be peaceful, perhaps funny, and then enlightening. Seems that a few members here got up on the wrong side of the bed recently. Then again, I personally looked at the gray day outside and I could understand the angst.
> 
> However, if you think about it, yes, there's always a turd in the punchbowl. A moderator will warn him or ban him. But for the other 99% of us, this is a helpful forum, and there are lots of repeat members. I picked up a hater today, my guess is someone scratched his new car...


If you are speaking of me....I'm having a peaceful debate with a few members.

Just because I'm not as ready as some to seem to be to *really and truly start WWIII*....don't translate that into me being some pacifist.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> A moderator will warn him or ban him


For what pray tell?

Get a grip.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> If you are speaking of me...


I was not. I read your stuff and I like the subtle layer of humor.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Robie said:


> Really?
> 
> I think eradicating Iran because they bombed some buildings is.....asinine, to be quite honest.
> 
> If someone TP's your house, do you shoot them?


So, bombing some buildings is ok? If no one was hurt? How did they know, what they were bombing? Hell, what kind of bombs were used?
Do I want war, NO, but we have been at war with these terrorist muslimes long enough, light em up. If some piece if shit country doesn't like it, then we will not give them any money or free shit. 
I am not saying all of Iran, just a lot of it..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Deebo said:


> So, bombing some buildings is ok? If no one was hurt? How did they know, what they were bombing? Hell, what kind of bombs were used?
> Do I want war, NO, but we have been at war with these terrorist muslimes long enough, light em up. If some piece if shit country doesn't like it, then we will not give them any money or free shit.
> I am not saying all of Iran, just a lot of it..


I'm trusting President Donald J. Trump and his advisers to make the rights moves.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Robie said:


> If you are speaking of me....I'm having a peaceful debate with a few members.
> 
> Just because I'm not as ready as some to seem to be to *really and truly start WWIII*....don't translate that into me being some pacifist.


I never get upset over a good debate, and I know you are not a pacifist, and we will not start WWIII, we have been fighting and dying on the sand for how long? 27 years? I am just guessing. @Robie


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I agree


I don't think we're the only ones and it's a terrible turn of events. We're not equipped to function as a low trust society.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Deebo said:


> I never get upset over a good debate, and I know you are not a pacifist, and we will not start WWIII, we have been fighting and dying on the sand for how long? 27 years? I am just guessing.
> @Robie


I HONESTLY believe...that if Trump remains in office another 4 years, we will see a drastic change in Iran.

Will it become a Kumbaya society? Nope. But I do believe, one way or another, Iran will change.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, one more screw up, and I think they will be changing a lot.
Like you said, we hit them square in the mouth, and said lets fight, they bowed up, and then stepped back, but anymore lip, and they will probably get a few more punches, will grave intent.
Of course I don't wanna see ANY US soldiers in war, but, sadly, and honestly, every now and then, you have to "let everyone know, you aint bullshitting". Our military is on a chain, ready to go, and I am sure are very capable of a three day WIN in this situation.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And none of this does anything to the rising muslime problem here in the states. Look at that smug bitch omar or whatever giggling and snickering at a press release.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think Trump will fight to lose like our past Presidents have done.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Well, girl, I'm hoping his banter was meant to be peaceful, perhaps funny, and then enlightening. Seems that a few members here got up on the wrong side of the bed recently. Then again, I personally looked at the gray day outside and I could understand the angst.
> 
> However, if you think about it, yes, there's always a turd in the punchbowl. A moderator will warn him or ban him. But for the other 99% of us, this is a helpful forum, and there are lots of repeat members. I picked up a hater today, my guess is someone scratched his new car...


Tourist, I appreciate your concern (though I cant tell which way it's leaning) but rest assured - there is no problem here whatsoever. Robie & I have had lots of good exchanges/conversations/debates/laughs and this is one of them. No need for you to be the turd in the punchbowl, trying to point out a 'problem' that's only in your imagination. Surely you have some knives to polish or a mall to get to?

Have a great day! :vs_wave:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> If you seriously don't think Iran has been sent a message with the vaporizing of his two top terrorist chaps....I dunno.
> 
> Like I said....if we go in and turn their country into sand because they blew up a barracks with no one hurt....even our closest, closest allies would turn on us.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that's not what I said either. LOL

I never suggested, nor hopefully implied, that Iran should be nuked because of that second pud attack.
What I was trying to convey - is that every attack, even the most minor, should be responded to immediately, with (slightly) higher results, so the point is made strong - that they cant win this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> trying to point out a 'problem' that's only in your imagination. Surely you have some knives to polish or a mall to get to?


As a matter of fact, I was polishing a knife while you were typing. It was a special knife--it's the one that keeps me alive!

Sorry for the kerfluffle. I didn't know you two were buddies.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> If you are speaking of me....I'm having a peaceful debate with a few members.
> 
> Just because I'm not as ready as some to seem to be to *really and truly start WWIII*....don't translate that into me being some pacifist.


Only for the record... I don't want WWIII
I want a global EMP. A real re-set. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Only for the record... I don't want WWIII
> I want a global EMP. A real re-set. :tango_face_grin:


Shut yo mouf! There'd be np PF if that happened!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Shut yo mouf! There'd be np PF if that happened!


(Slippy giggles. :vs_lol


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Shut yo mouf! There'd be np PF if that happened!


True that, but at least everyone would finally know if their preps work...and for how long they'll last. :vs_laugh:

We need a new thread about real long-term off-grid living. Maybe someone will start one. :vs_cool:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

well, did you know, that 11 minutes in an instantpot pressure cooker makes for SOME GREAT MASHED POTATOES?


----------

